# Inexpensive, small grinder for French Press



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi There,

I have a Eureka Mignon and a Silvia which satisfy my espresso needs, but I'm looking for an inexpensive grinder which will grind coarsely but reliably for French Press. - don't want to mess about with the Mignon as it's pretty 'dialled-in', and want something i can just switch on and grind with whilst bleary-eyed in the morning.

I'm looking for something quite 'compact' as worktop space is at a premium, and I wondered whether anyone had any recommendations ?

I've been looking at things like the Delonghi KG79 which seems to do an 'ok' job for something like French Press, and I noticed there's an MC-2 for sale very close to me for £60 (I used to have one of these and it was great, if a little noisy and maybe a wee bit too big for me).

Any help or advice gratefully received !

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Buy the MC2 and a bigger house?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wilfa, Baratza encore, Bodum Bistro?

You probably don't want to grind coarsely, grind fine to medium.

If you're after a quick cup in the morning, I wouldn't go for French press. What sort of brew size are you looking at?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a Wilfa a couple of weeks ago

https://www.slurp.coffee/en/shop/grinders/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/

I have not even opened the box. It is an ideal brewed coffee grinder. If interested, I will dig the invoice out and you can have it for what it stands me.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey folks,

Thanks for the help and advice.

So I did a bit of digging... as with most things, it seems you get what you pay for...

I discounted the delonghi and the MC2 and did a lot of research into slightly more expensive options...

In the end I was choosing between a Wilfa and a refurbed encore.

I may regret it but decided to go for the Wilfa and it should be with me in a day or two...

Unfortunately I ordered it before seeing your post, DFK41 -or I would have likely taken you up on your offer.

Will post an update once the beast is here to let you know how it's performing !

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm looking forward to reading your thoughts on wilfa, I was about to buy Dfk41's but was too slow!

Sav


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Well I've had the Wilfa for a week or so and initial impressions seem promising.

It's quite compact and fairly stylish looking, it isn't too noisy in operation (a little quieter and more refined than an MC-2) and it seems to grind quite consistently.

Adjustment is easy and repeatable, just find a setting that works for you and you're away.

Following an article online, I initially ground a bit finer (showing the 'aero' of aeropress) but I felt that this led to over-extraction with a 4-min steep time so I've backed it off a bit towards 'filter' which seems to work rather nicely and I'm getting a subtlety from the French press that feels more like the coffee from a V60 -but with less hassle !

The next step for me is to set the timer to deliver the correct weight of ground coffee -at the. One thing I'm weighing the beans and grinding only grinding what I need. It will be interesting to see whether I can tune the timer in (or whether it's worth the work !).

All-in-all, I'm pretty happy with it. That said, £100 is quite a. It to spend on a grinder purely for 'brewed' coffee, if you've any aspirations of pairing with an espresso machine you may want to look elsewhere, (I used to have an MC-2 which, while fiddly and a bit 'agricultural' did a pretty good job grinding for Silvia).

Will try and post some pictures soon

Cheers

Richard

Ps. One word of caution, I bought mine through Workshop Coffee and while helpful and pleasant, one thing to bear in mind is that, at present, they ship all orders on a Thursday -so if you order on a Friday, even though you pay for a 2-day delivery, you won't have your mits in the goodies for a week.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You didn't over-extract at 4min. Leave a bit longer, sink the grounds/crust at 4-5 min then leave at least as long again to let everything settle & try not to disturb the bed at pour.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Master the French press and you can get some beautiful drinks from it, don't be afraid to experiment with a total time of 15 minutes, just use a tea cosy or tea towel to retain heat.

Such a simple thing but when you get it right can bring the flavours out just as good, sometimes better than any expensive gear!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Had my Wilfa for a few months now & love it. Simple to use & easy to clean. A quality product.


----------

